# "Baptism, Election, adn the Covenant of Grace" Booklet Available from WSC Bookstore



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 20, 2007)

$1.33

rsc


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new book!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Daniel.

"Book" is a little grand for this little guy. He's more a mini-me. Very much the booklet, but I hope it's helpful.

rsc



Daniel Ritchie said:


> Congratulations on the new book!


----------

